# Convertible top operation



## spotagoat (Feb 16, 2020)

My 66 GTO convirtible top will not stay half up or half way down for any length of time . Low on hydro fluid or something else? Makes no noise , just slowly comes down . Any thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I am leaning towards a tired pump
not holding the pressure


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Or the ram seals bypassing fluid.


----------

